# What Targets do you use?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am interested in what targets folks use when shooting? I overwhelmingly use paper targets of some variety. I like the hi-viz targets with multiple bulls-eyes the best. I do use regular paper targets when shooting handguns generally. Once in a while I will make my own hi-viz targets as well. Take a piece of light colored cardboard, cover in packing tape, spray paint flat black, and put on a red, orange or yellow "X" in tape in the middle. It will actually give you somewhat of a hi-viz effect.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mature cattail stalks are plentiful and cheap.

A nice puff of fluff and you know you're on target. :tango_face_grin:

For sighting in something with a grid, or take an old pizza box and sharpie to make your own.

For turkeys/geese with a shotgun, tuna cans. 40 yds and a few pellets that penetrate the can (bird head equivalent), and you're good to go.

Lately it's been garden/orchard raiders: woodchucks, rabbits, squirrels, chipmunks, crows, starlings,.......


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Lately it's been garden/orchard raiders: woodchucks, rabbits, squirrels, chipmunks, crows, starlings,.......


Those are the best kind of targets. Rabbits are my primary target for my pellet gun.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I use regular paper, with some terrorists face on it, with a triangle around the eyes and nose.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

jim-henscheli said:


> I use regular paper, with some terrorists face on it, with a triangle around the eyes and nose.


Like this then.....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

DIY Paper for sighting in and steel for entertainment.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

This one gets used daily


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> This one gets used daily


What a crappy thing to do.....


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Paper plates for pistol targets.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> What a crappy thing to do.....
> 
> View attachment 82709


If you run out of BHO-TP, make sure you have HRC-TP!!! :vs_laugh: :tango_face_grin: :vs_lol:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

P.S. If you have a double barrel TP dispenser, you could choose your "target"! Or HIT BOTH!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Paper, old pots and pans. Dishwashers, washing machines. logs , different size peaces of steel, Plywood left over peaces of 2x6, milk jugs filled with sand, water , car doors, hoods and other body part . We used old mannequins, however they became almost impossible to get anymore. And ones you found they wanted way to much money for. We have used old clothing stuffed with straw to the shape and size of a man, with balloon heads. 
If you use paper all of the time you ability to get a good sight picture on real world objects is effected.
When it stops raining going out and shoot a semi truck tire fully inflated with a 380. Once again it has been reported that a 380 won't penetrated anything and claim was made a car tire bounced the round right off. I call BS so Stepping it up a bit and using a truck tire.


----------



## AvTur (Jun 23, 2018)

Steel plates, poppers and clays for the shotgun (IPSC).

Shoot N C and Splatterburst hi-vis targets for rifle. 

If I am running a fun shoot then it might be swingers, bottles, balls, dog toys, paper and bowling pins.

Edit: we've also bought in duelling trees and made some rocking targets that rock from side to side once activated. Texas stars are also fun, but only use those with shotguns.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I like the Shoot-n-See targets that you can easily make out from 100+yds. Most of them come with a good number of "patch" stickers to cover up the holes you've punched, and keep on using the same one.
I have one of those ground rolling rubber doodads that you shoot, and keep on shooting as it rolls and bounces away. Good for tracking a target for follow-up shots.
I haven't tried it yet, but I've had an AR500 steel rolling target for quite some time now, and really want to get it out to play with.
It's basically 4 "arms" welded together at the center. At any one time, 3 arms make up the base(legs?), and 1 sticks straight up as your target. A ping on that 1 causes the whole thing to roll over once, bringing up another 1 to take its place while it goes down to become a base leg.
Continue as desired or until you run out of range.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

AvTur said:


> Steel plates, poppers and clays for the shotgun (IPSC).
> 
> Shoot N C and Splatterburst hi-vis targets for rifle.
> 
> ...


Cull apples and tomatoes are cheap this time of year, and like cattails tell you about a hit.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The steel targets at the range. Reusable. Doesn't cost me a thing.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a lot of printed targets, available at Lucky Gunner. com


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> The steel targets at the range. Reusable. Doesn't cost me a thing.


Don't the guys at the ranges get pissed off with the holes?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Don't the guys at the ranges get pissed off with the holes?


As a matter of fact, yes. A few weeks ago, some yahoo shot up the steel targets on the rifle range with steel core ammo. Every bench has a magnet. It's not hard to check a round out of every box to make sure no steel core is launched at the steel targets.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> As a matter of fact, yes. A few weeks ago, some yahoo shot up the steel targets on the rifle range with steel core ammo. Every bench has a magnet. It's not hard to check a round out of every box to make sure no steel core is launched at the steel targets.


 Not to many years ago we would not have to worry about someone doing that. We had more respect for the property and others. Not so much now.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

When I'm teaching, I use unmarked paper and then standard bullseyes.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Not to many years ago we would not have to worry about someone doing that. We had more respect for the property and others. Not so much now.


Dumbasses have in the past used ad signs on the range for targets.

A friend goes to the Whittington Center once a year. He meets up with shooters from all over the country, including the fine people from Gun Blast. Unfortunately, some of the members of the club were not as smart as they were a good shot. My friend brings steel targets with him, not just for himself but so others can use them. What do you think some people did? Yup. They intentionally shot up his stands. He took his busted stands up and packed them away. The group was culled a bit, but my friend doesn't take his steel targets with him, anymore. A shame that there's always that 2% in every group.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> When I'm teaching, I use unmarked paper and then standard bullseyes.


So like blank white sheets of paper?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> So like blank white sheets of paper?


I would hope not.
"White Paper Matters!"


----------

